# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Android в Одессе

## guppi

Доброго времени суток.
Последнее время смотрю стали востебованными очень програмисты под Android.
Хотелось бы узнать какие в основном приложения пишут одесские конторы (игры 2D, 3D, другие какие-то?), на чём C++, Java и т.д.
И что из этого стоит лучше изучать тому, кто решил перейти на эту платформу?

----------


## phoenix78

может кто и игры пишет, но мне попадались только андроид-клиенты для серверных приложений.

----------


## guppi

> может кто и игры пишет, но мне попадались только андроид-клиенты для серверных приложений.


 А какого плана были эти приложения?

----------


## phoenix78

> А какого плана были эти приложения?


 


> андроид-клиенты для серверных приложений.


 Вроде я ответил...) Клиент для уже существующего сервиса. Другими словами  мобильный UI для большой серверной апликации.

----------


## guppi

А на чём это было? Java или C++?
Вроде как нативный язык там Java, но в вакансиях попадаются и C++ предложения.

----------


## phoenix78

java

----------


## guppi

А кто ещё с какими приложениями сталкивался в Одессе под Android?

----------


## kaktebe

Видимо никто... Откуда ж такая куча вакансий?

----------


## desertwind

тоже интересует андроид, где бы опыта набраться в одессе?

----------


## Alyende

Кстати о Джаве... Что сейчас больше востребовано десктопные приложения или создания сайтов на ней?

----------


## Fallout

> Кстати о Джаве... Что сейчас больше востребовано десктопные приложения или создания сайтов на ней?


 Десктопы всегда были редкостью, хотя и встречались, так что из двоих вариантов голосую все таки за сайты если формирование HTML идет таки на Java, хотя ни то, ни другое не флагманские направления сейчас

----------


## desertwind

А что флагманское направление сейчас?

----------


## Fallout

> А что флагманское направление сейчас?


 сервисы и т.п. 

По сути дела это конечно с натяжкой можно часто впихнуть и в категорию сайтов так как часто clientside (на javascript или чем нибудь другом) делает запросы к serverside а та писана на java или в итоге запрашивает что нибудь писанное на java.
Я к тому что новые проекты редко используют JSP, такое больше встречается на достаточно немолодых.

Ну и андроид еще конечно, хотя его реальную востребованность и перспективность не берусь утверждать

----------


## Nikles

> А что флагманское направление сейчас?


 Сейчас, вчера и завтра флагманское направление это Java Core.  :smileflag:  - Тем кто отлично освоил основы не проблема переключиться на любое направление. ИМХО.

----------


## Fallout

> Сейчас, вчера и завтра флагманское направление это Java Core.  - Тем кто отлично освоил основы не проблема переключиться на любое направление. ИМХО.


 Сколько там Java Core, в каждом из направлений? разница в переключении с андроид на какой нибудь web проект со всякими spring, hibernate и прочим, а если еще там и jsp, html/css и javascript, то эта разница может быть просто огромна.
И разница еще не только в технологиях но и в стиле использования

----------


## Nikles

> Сколько там Java Core, в каждом из направлений? разница в переключении с андроид на какой нибудь web проект со всякими spring, hibernate и прочим, а если еще там и jsp, html/css и javascript, то эта разница может быть просто огромна.
> И разница еще не только в технологиях но и в стиле использования


 Это все понятно, я намекал на другое: новичку не стоит сильно задумываться о "флагманских направлениях" в выбранной платформе, а следует вначале сосредоточится на овладении основами. Просто приходилось видеть начинающих программистов, сразу хватавшихся например за тот же спринг, не имея ни малейшего представления о сервлетах, протоколе http и т.д., т.е. о каких то базовых вещах.

----------


## guppi

> Это все понятно, я намекал на другое: новичку не стоит сильно задумываться о "флагманских направлениях" в выбранной платформе, а следует вначале сосредоточится на овладении основами. Просто приходилось видеть начинающих программистов, сразу хватавшихся например за тот же спринг, не имея ни малейшего представления о сервлетах, протоколе http и т.д., т.е. о каких то базовых вещах.


 Ну у меня есть представления о http)
И даже неплохой опыт с PHP.
Сейчас хотелось перейти на Джаву, т.к. смотрю, что это ооочень перспективное сейчас направление...
А вот какую под какую среду лучше учиться NetBeans или Eclipse, под какую платформу Android, веб или десктоп пока не могу понять.
Сам синтаксис Джавы как бы даже учить не надо)
Я по исходникам и видео многим и так понимаю, что написано и что код делает (ну именно сами операнды for, if, while, т.к. всё очень похоже на PHP, C++, C# и т.д.).
А вот какие фрэймворки, библиотеки и т.д. изучать не знаю. Может что-то посоветуете?

----------


## Fallout

> Ну у меня есть представления о http)
> И даже неплохой опыт с PHP.
> Сейчас хотелось перейти на Джаву, т.к. смотрю, что это ооочень перспективное сейчас направление...
> А вот какую под какую среду лучше учиться NetBeans или Eclipse, под какую платформу Android, веб или десктоп пока не могу понять.
> Сам синтаксис Джавы как бы даже учить не надо)
> Я по исходникам и видео многим и так понимаю, что написано и что код делает (ну именно сами операнды for, if, while, т.к. всё очень похоже на PHP, C++, C# и т.д.).
> А вот какие фрэймворки, библиотеки и т.д. изучать не знаю. Может что-то посоветуете?


 Java Core - подразумевает как бы не только сам синтаксис :smileflag: 
Среда разработки не принципиальна, но NetBeans менее популярен чем Eclipse или Idea (на самом деле смотрим не только на среду но и на наличие и качество необходимых плагинов).

Под какую платформу писать зависит от вашего желания, если же о перспективности, пороге входа, возможности скорее получать денежку, то тут надо анализировать рынок и учитывать собственные навыки.

----------


## guppi

> Java Core - подразумевает как бы не только сам синтаксис
> Среда разработки не принципиальна, но NetBeans менее популярен чем Eclipse или Idea (на самом деле смотрим не только на среду но и на наличие и качество необходимых плагинов).
> 
> Под какую платформу писать зависит от вашего желания, если же о перспективности, пороге входа, возможности скорее получать денежку, то тут надо анализировать рынок и учитывать собственные навыки.


 Ну я так понял основное это веб в Одессе на Джаве?
Тогда она интересует)
А что входит в Java Core? Работа с файлами, БД и т.д.?

----------


## Fallout

> Ну я так понял основное это веб в Одессе на Джаве?
> Тогда она интересует)
> А что входит в Java Core? Работа с файлами, БД и т.д.?


 Ну можно и так назвать, хотя обычно под вебом подразумевают что нибудь с JSP, GWT, Vaadin и т.п.
Java Core - это скорее базовые классы, методы, реализация OOП, исторические косяки и т.д.

----------


## Fallout

> может, но в большинстве случае это не так.


 так и мод мобдев в большинстве случаев это не так как ты описал

----------


## guppi

> хочешь сказать что предложений по чему то больше чем спрос в 5 раз? где?


 Ну может не везде в 5, может где-то в 3, но об этом все говорят, а цифру такую не помню недавно где-то по новостям говорили.
Рост кол-ва вакансий с мая 2011 по май 2012 в IT-секторе Украины в среднем около 30%.
Соответственно и рост ЗП...

----------


## kelvin

> так и мод мобдев в большинстве случаев это не так как ты описал


 я говорю о личном опыте  :smileflag: 
у меня есть немало знакомых которые пишут нативные мобильные клиенты и те кто пишут на php.
почти все нативные приложения связаны с какой-то или низкоуровневой работой или алгоритмами. за hello world'ы денег не платят  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> я говорю о личном опыте 
> у меня есть немало знакомых которые пишут нативные мобильные клиенты и те кто пишут на php.
> почти все нативные приложения связаны с какой-то или низкоуровневой работой или алгоритмами. за hello world'ы денег не платят


 а ну так сразу бы и сказал что сравниваешь со стороны веб заранее слабый уровень так как в Одессе толком нет количества контор нормально работающих с ПХП, так в целом и по Украине. 
да еще и субъективная выборка: какие то значит клиенты нативные к порталам или тематические приложения значит твои знакомые не пишут.

----------


## guppi

> а ну так сразу бы и сказал что сравниваешь со стороны веб заранее слабый уровень так как в Одессе толком нет количества контор нормально работающих с ПХП, так в целом и по Украине. 
> да еще и субъективная выборка: какие то значит клиенты нативные к порталам или тематические приложения значит твои знакомые не пишут.


 А что значит нормально работать с PHP?  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> А что значит нормально работать с PHP?


 "нормально" в данном контексте это серьезно/масштабно
Что-то большее чем немного CMS какую подправить, или та же CMS писанная каким то одаренным на коленке но зато типа своя.

----------


## guppi

> "нормально" в данном контексте это серьезно/масштабно
> Что-то большее чем немного CMS какую подправить, или та же CMS писанная каким то одаренным на коленке но зато типа своя.


 Ну это таким занимаются всякие микро веб-студии, а вообще у нас полно контор, которые работают и над западными крупными порталами, и над украинскими, и над российскими и какими угодно с огромной посещаемостью, брутальными скриптами, оптимизацией, memcached и прочей жестью. Говорю уж со своего опыта)

----------


## Fallout

> Ну это таким занимаются всякие микро веб-студии, а вообще у нас полно контор, которые работают и над западными крупными порталами, и над украинскими, и над российскими и какими угодно с огромной посещаемостью, брутальными скриптами, оптимизацией, memcached и прочей жестью. Говорю уж со своего опыта)


 ага, десятки людей прям трудятся, и главное такие все законспирированные  :smileflag:  причем настолько что даже они не в состоянии поправить плохую молву о ПХП

----------


## guppi

> ага, десятки людей прям трудятся, и главное такие все законспирированные  причем настолько что даже они не в состоянии поправить плохую молву о ПХП


 Какую плохую молву?

----------


## Fallout

> Какую плохую молву?


 читай предыдущую страницу :smileflag:

----------


## guppi

> читай предыдущую страницу


 Всё это можно про любой язык сказать)
Если бы PHP был гамном, то не было б абсолютное большинство сайтов в инете и таких мегапорталов как FB, ВК и многие другие сделаны на нём и первое место по кол-ву вакансий тоже было б не за ним)

----------


## Fallout

> Всё это можно про любой язык сказать)
> Если бы PHP был гамном, то не было б абсолютное большинство сайтов в инете и таких мегапорталов как FB, ВК и многие другие сделаны на нём и первое место по кол-ву вакансий тоже было б не за ним)


 но тем не мение это не отменяет того факта что у ПХП плохая репутация

----------


## guppi

> но тем не мение это не отменяет того факта что у ПХП плохая репутация


 Ну у Java тоже и у C# и что с того?  :smileflag:  На вкус и цвет фломастеры разные...

----------


## Fallout

> Ну у Java тоже и у C# и что с того?  На вкус и цвет фломастеры разные...


 но только тольковые ПХПшники жутко шифруются судя по соседеней ветке от ИТ компаниях одессы и о твоих заявлениях о мегонавороченных проектах на ПХП

----------


## guppi

> но только тольковые ПХПшники жутко шифруются судя по соседеней ветке от ИТ компаниях одессы и о твоих заявлениях о мегонавороченных проектах на ПХП


 Ну не знаю кто шифруется, но большинство сотрудников в крупных конторах подписывают договоры о неразглашении... Да и зачем палить свою контору?)

----------


## Fallout

> Ну не знаю кто шифруется, но большинство сотрудников в крупных конторах подписывают договоры о неразглашении... Да и зачем палить свою контору?)


 в Одессе, да что там по всей Украине, прячутся многотысячные конторы ПХП девелоперов! что конечно и неудевительно учитывая заинтересованность власти в последнее время ИТ сектором. жуть  :smileflag:

----------


## guppi

> в Одессе, да что там по всей Украине, прячутся многотысячные конторы ПХП девелоперов! что конечно и неудевительно учитывая заинтересованность власти в последнее время ИТ сектором. жуть


 Ну и это тоже

----------


## Odesski

Есть свободные руки, кодящие на Андрюше?  :smileflag:

----------


## Max_acmilan

Недавно написал небольшую игру:
Суть игры состоит в том, что вы должны определить истинно или ложно то или иное утверждение.


http://yadi.sk/d/bP7XPSrk56XQM

----------


## G-Star Love

Кто может написать несложное приложение на андроид?

----------


## Чебувара

Я, например.

----------


## BagOC

Не видел раньше эту тему, а тут вроде подняли. Да еще и приложениями хвастаются. Как такое пропустить...  :smileflag: 
В общем тоже недавно запаблишил - Learn Hebrew Free!.

PS Приложение собрало 500+ загрузок за 3 недели и добралось до 51 места в Top New Free в разделе Education.

----------


## madbut

> Не видел раньше эту тему, а тут вроде подняли. Да еще и приложениями хвастаются. Как такое пропустить... 
> В общем тоже недавно запаблишил - Learn Hebrew Free!.
> 
> PS Приложение собрало 500+ загрузок за 3 недели и добралось до 51 места в Top New Free в разделе Education.


 а по английскому такое же будет?

----------


## BagOC

> а по английскому такое же будет?


 В планах несколько языков, но именно англ. не первый в списке. По англ. есть не плохой ЛинваЛео. Не думаю, что могу составить им конкуренцию.
Кстати и в этом можно учить англ. Вернее учить связку англ. - иврит, а не только рус. - иврит.

----------


## Keep.it

МОжет вопрос тут неуместен, но подскажите хорошие курсы по разработке приложений для андроида? Есть желание учиться, но у меня еще работа, так что курсы актуальны после 5ти вечера=) Буду благодарна за любую информацию.

----------


## Keep.it

также, интересны ваши отзывы о школе «Hillel International» ))) может кто сталкивался)

----------


## Fallout

> также, интересны ваши отзывы о школе «Hillel International» ))) может кто сталкивался)


 есть же соседняя ветка Hillel International - кто-то пробовал?

----------


## Keep.it

спасибо, не заметила, переходила сюда по ссылке)

----------


## EVIP

Ищу разработчика программы для Android, iOS, WP 8 (расчёт драфта).

Интересует создание программы под мобильные платформы с удобным интерфейсом, простым (без лишних наворотов) дизайном (окошки для ввода данных, закладки, кнопочки, текст) для различных расчётов по формулам (вбиваемых в программу) и выводу результатов, как на экран, так и в текстовый документ (по возможности).

Оплата договорная.

Заинтересованных прошу писать в личку (желательно с примерами ваших работ).

----------


## Peroxide

В Одессе вы вряд ли найдёте разработчика, который бы осилил сам написать приложение под все 3 платформы.
Такая универсальность очень редка и непрактична.

----------


## Electrovenik

Ищу репетитора кто может помочь с обучением Андроида.

----------


## Qlove

Разрабатываю игры/приложения под Андроид, IOS , виндос фон и прочее )

----------


## ritata

Кто только учится разрабатывать под Андроид или уже что то знает, буду рада пообщаться и поделиться кодом для обсуждения. Интересна эта тема, но, блин, без посторонней помощи кто хоть что-то понимает и какое-то время программирует под андроид никак не обойтись. Буду рада сотрудничеству.

----------


## evgen_cv

Так если есть вопросы. То задавайте. Можно группу создать в вайбере или скайпе...

Отправлено с моего SM-A500H через Tapatalk

----------

